# Problème partionnage disque



## Hugo Bauer (7 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour
j'ai besoin d'installer "Ouinedoze" sur mon mac pour accéder à des logiciels de modélisation
j'ai regardé un tuto youtube, tout paraissait simple mais la réalité fut tout autre mdr..
Je ne sais pas vraiment comment expliquer le problème, j'ai compris qu'il y a un problème de "partionnement"...
J'ai suivi les instructions du site suivant :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp173b3bf2/6.1/mac/10.13

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, je pense que ce n'est qu'un problème de "partage" du disque entre windows et le système OS ?
merci


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2017)

Salut *Hugo
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal».

Dans la fenêtre qui s'est ouverte > saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes simplement informatives :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère retourne le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs tables de partitions > et leurs partitions décrites en type > nom > taille > identifiant

la 2è > le tableau d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* > si un système de stockage *CoreStorage* est inscrit sur la partition de ton OS.

Poste ces 2 tableaux ici en copier-coller (sans prendre de photos) > mais *attention !* avant de faire ton coller > presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité).

=> ces informations me donneront une première idée de la configuration logique de ton disque (et ainsi orienteront mes conjectures sur la raison de ton blocage).


----------



## Hugo Bauer (7 Octobre 2017)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         120.5 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +120.5 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            102.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                520.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCSA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV5  +4.3 GB     disk2
```


```
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ Hugo$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ Hugo$
```

voila, je pense que la réponse se trouve dans le second tableau ?


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2017)

Ah ! je vois que tu es passé à High Sierra et à l'*APFS*. Alors passe les 2 commandes (en copier-coller chaque fois) :

```
diskutil verifyDisk disk0
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


la 1ère vérifie la table de partition générale du disque physique


la 2é > la structure du système de fichiers *APFS* du volume *Macintosh HD* démarré (un gel provisoire des processus dans la session est susceptible d'intervenir)

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici les affichages retournés > histoire de voir si des erreurs ne sont pas détectées


----------



## Hugo Bauer (7 Octobre 2017)

```
Started partition map verification on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Checking the partition map size
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map verification on disk0
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ Hugo$
```


```
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
```

Je suis en compagnie d'un très fin connaisseur à ce que je vois  
As tu déjà testé "d'installer" windows sur un mac? Je ne sais pas si c'est le terme exact...


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2017)

Je vois zéro erreur (je pensais à la présence d'une erreur dans le système de fichiers - car c'est un facteur bloquant pour un re-partitionnement).

Passe la commande (toujours informative) :

```
df -H /
```
 (mets bien le *H* en majuscule)


elle retourne la mesure des espaces : total du *Container* > occupé du volume *Macintosh HD* démarré  > libre dans le *Container APFS*

=> tu n'as qu'à la poster ici.

D'après le tableau du *diskutil list* > tu devrais avoir *102,8 Go* de données dans le volume *Macintosh HD* pour *120,5 Go* de capacité du *Container APFS* > ce qui laisse avec *2,6 Go* de données des autres volumes -->  *120,5 Go* - *105,5 go* = *15 Go* de libre. Tu ne pourras jamais créer une partition suffisante pour *BOOTCAMP* avec si peu d'espace libre sur le disque.


----------



## Hugo Bauer (7 Octobre 2017)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   120G   103G    14G    89%  769768 9223372036854006039    0%   /
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ Hugo$
```

comment libérer de l'espace du coup? Parce que je n'ai vraiment rien sur mon ordinateur


----------



## macomaniac (7 Octobre 2017)

Tu as *103 Go* considérés comme de l'espace-disque utilisé dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Tu peux regarder à : *Menu*  > *À propos de ce Mac* > *Stockage* --> ce qui t'est dit à propos de l'espace utilisé dans le volume.

Tu peux encore utiliser le logiciel gratuit : ☞*Disk Inventory X*☜ --> tu le lances > sélectionnes le volume *Macintosh HD* > presses le bouton "*Open volume*" => après un temps de scan > le logiciel va t'afficher les localisations de données par ordre de taille décroissante, aussi bien en mode texte qu'en mode graphique. Tu vas voir s'il y a une masse de données anormale quelque part.


----------



## Hugo Bauer (7 Octobre 2017)

Au final je disposais de beaucoup de fichiers très inutiles (plusieurs sauvegardes iCloud de mon iPhone, des videos de 2,3,4 GO...
J'ai donc fait le tris et voila ce que ça  donne :

Par contre pas moyen d'installer Disk inventory


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2017)

Je vois que tu as réussi à rétrécir la taille des données dans ton volume *Macintosh HD* à environ *64 Go*. Il y a actuellement *56,5 Go* d'espace disponible dans la *Conteneur APFS*.

Afin de vérifier si le système de fichiers *APFS* inscrit sur la partition *disk0s2* accepte bien le redimensionnement > je te propose le test suivant --> passe la commande (en copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 90g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


cette commande rétrécit à *90 Go* la taille du *Conteneur APFS* dont le volume *Macintosh HD* est membre (sans affecter ce volume - opération en mode "*live*" : le volume démarré maintenu monté) > et exporte une nouvelle partition de *30 Go* (environ) avec un système de fichiers au format *FAT-32* montant un volume intitulé *BOOTCAMP*.

Tu vas bien voir si l'opération fonctionne (poste alors le tableau retourné par un *diskuti list*) ou bloque sur un message d'erreur (poste alors l'affichage retourné par la commande). Si l'opération s'effectue > l'«Assistant BootCamp» est alors capable de faire de même. Note bien que cette création expérimentale d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* (effectuée sans l'«Assistant BootCamp») > est complètement réversible : suppression de la partition > suivie d'une récupération de son espace au *Conteneur APFS*.

P.S. Je ne comprends pas ton problème avec «Disk Inventory X». Il suffit que tu déplaces le logiciel téléchargé dans le répertoire général des Applications > puis que tu le lances. Il fonctionne sans problème dans mon environnement de High Sierra (quoique l'opération de scan du volume *APFS* démarré soit nettement plus lente qu'avec un volume *JHFS+*).

*56,5 Go* d'espace libre : ça reste toujours un peu limite pour créer un volume opératoire pour Windows-10.


----------



## litobar71 (8 Octobre 2017)

Hugo Bauer a dit:


> Par contre pas moyen d'installer Disk inventory



bonjour,

j'ai du, dans ma session admin "autoriser" Disk Inventory X en passant par _Préférences Système → Sécurité et confidentialité → Général_ et ce malgré le cochage de "App Store et développeurs identifiés"!

Là il demande si l'on est d'accord pour l'installation et d'ouvrir le cadenas pour accepter ce logiciel.


----------



## Hugo Bauer (8 Octobre 2017)

```
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ Hugo$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 90g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 120 473 067 520 to 89 999 998 976 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 60754912 sectors in 1898591 FAT32 clusters (16384 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=32 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=176191488 drv=0x80 bsec=60784640 bspf=14840 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
```

Voila le premier, cela a pris du temps et 2 tentatives, la première a fait planter le mac, plus rien ne répondait, j'ai éteint en restant appuyer sur la touche éteindre 


```
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ Hugo$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         90.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                31.1 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +90.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            61.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                520.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


voila un autre

est ce possible d'installer windows sur un disque dure externe ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2017)

Comme tu le vois > le *Conteneur APFS* n'a fait aucune difficulté (après une impressionnante vérification de la structure logicielle de l'*APFS*) pour se rétrécir en taille (avec la partition support *disk0s2*) > et une partition *disk0s3* de *31 Go* a bien été créée en-dessous > remontant un volume intitulé *BOOTCAMP*.

Cette preuve faite de l'élasticité de ton *Conteneur APFS* > passe (l'une après l'autre - en copier-coller) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la nouvelle partition *BOOTCAMP disk0s3* en libérant ses blocs au statut d'espace libre

la 2è > dilate le *Conteneur APFS disk1* pour lui faire récupérer ces *32 Go* de blocs (et en synchronisme dilate d'autant la partition *disk0s2* de résidence de son magasin de stockage *Physical Store*)

=> si tu repostes à la fin des opérations le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```
 tu t'apercevras que tout est revenu au point de départ --> ce qui administre la preuve que ton système de fichiers *APFS* est parfaitement sans erreur et élastique (en diminution et en extension de l'espace de blocs géré). Par voie de conséquence > l'«Assistant BootCamp» ne peut pas alléguer un problème sur l'*APFS* pour refuser d'opérer un re-partitionnement.


----------



## Hugo Bauer (8 Octobre 2017)

```
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ Hugo$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            61.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                520.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Voila, donc maintenant l'installation de windows devrait fonctionner ?
Seulement tu m'as fait la remarque que 56GO de stockage, c'est peu pour créer un répertoire windows, quelle solution pourrais-tu me donner? Liberer de l'espace sur le mac? Faire tourner windows sur un disque externe (si c'est possible)?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2017)

Tu peux toujours tenter de relancer l'«Assistant BootCamp» > mais il faudrait que tu ne dépasses pas les *40 Go* de taille pour une partition *BOOTCAMP* > ce qui te laisserait dans les *18 Go* d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur APFS* pour l'expansion du volume *Macintosh HD*.

----------

Tu pourrais sinon installer Windows dans une machine virtuelle - machine virtuelle qui résiderait dans le volume d'un DDE. Tu as 2 logiciels  payants qui permettent une telle création (Parallels Desktop et Vmware Fusion) et un gratuit (VirtualBox) mais moins puissant.

La virtualisation est viable si tu n'as pas l'intention d'utiliser Windows pour jouer.

----------

Installer Windows dans le volume d'un DDE n'est pas absolument impossible > mais assez complexe. Je ne suis pas le bon interlocuteur pour te décrire le procédé (je n'utilise pas Windows).


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2017)

Hugo Bauer a dit:


> j'ai besoin d'installer "Ouinedoze" sur mon mac pour accéder à des logiciels de modélisation


Au lu de ta demande et des réponses, je ne pense pas que ce soit jouable, surtout avec ton petit SSD de 120 Go. Comme on te le fait remarquer en réponse #15, il te faudrait au minimum réserver 40 Go pour la partition Windows.

Avec ce que tu souhaites faire, installer des logiciels de modélisation, dont on ne connaît pas les noms _(mais je m'en doute un peu)_, je serais encore plus draconien, ce serait plutôt 60 Go qu'il faudrait réserver.

Pourquoi ? Parce que ce foutu Windows possède un dossier winSXS qui stocke en 1,2,3, voire 5 exemplaires un même fichier .dll et que ce dossier gonfle inexorablement avec le temps. La logique de Microsoft est ce qu'elle est, mais si un programme utilise tel fichier .dll, il est stocké dans ce dossier, si un autre programme utilise le même fichier, il sera de nouveau stocké dans le même dossier, etc.

Donc la logique de Microsoft est : si un programme xxx a besoin d'utiliser tel fichier .dll et pour qu'il soit utilisé rapidement au lancement, Windows ira le chercher dans ce dossier. C'est magique n'est-ce pas ? Eh oui, Microsoft estime que le fait de stocker les principaux fichiers .dll dans un même dossier permet un démarrage plus rapide et un lancement aussi plus rapide d'un logiciel.

Sous Windows 7, ce dossier winSXS était raisonnable, après ce fut du grand n'importe quoi et Microsoft ne changera pas d'un iota son système de fichier.

Bref, on ne connait pas l'année de ton MBA, mais ce qui fonctionne bien est de faire un clone depuis un vrai PC dans un disque dur USB en 3.0, ça ne fonctionnera jamais en USB 2.0, avec le logiciel Easeus Todo Workstation. Il y a 2 heures j'étais sur un clone de Windows avec mon iMac 27 de 2015.


----------



## Hugo Bauer (8 Octobre 2017)

Du coup en regardant vos réponses, je me dis que cela va être très compliqué... seulement j'ai vraiment besoin de ces logiciels (Creo et Catia pour ne pas trahir de secret)
Je pense acheter un disque dure externe afin de stocker mes photos (13GO), une sauvegarde iCloud de 12GO (qui sera supprimé parce que inutile en fin de compte), ainsi que d'autres téléchargements pour 4-5Go

Voila ce qu'indique le stockage actuel

En libérant environ 30GO supplémentaire, ça  passe??

PS: je crois que la photo est redimensionné trop petite...
Le stockage indique 63GO de libre actuellement


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2017)

Si tu prends l'habitude de ne pas stocker de données personnelles dans ton compte d'utilisateur > mais de transférer tout ce qui a du poids dans le volume d'un DDE > tu peux effectivement alléger notablement le volume *Macintosh HD*. Laisse-toi quand même une marge pour pouvoir installer des applications si besoin était.

Tu pourrais alors envisager la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *60 Go* --> ce qui serait plus adéquat pour tes intentions. Il faudrait alors que tu gardes constamment un œil sur l'espace libre restant pour le volume *Macintosh HD* dans le *Conteneur APFS* qui ferait lui aussi dans les *60 Go* (les volumes *APFS* ont seulement la taille de leurs données > la limite de leur expansion étant fixée par la taille globale du *Conteneur APFS*).


----------



## Hugo Bauer (8 Octobre 2017)

Je vais tenter de faire ça  alors, c'est possible de déplacer les éléments de la photothèque vers un disque dure externe ? 
et sinon tu me conseilles quoi, j'ai regardé brièvement, voila le premier que j'ai trouvé convenable :
https://www.amazon.fr/Toshiba-Canvi...1507494435&sr=1-1&keywords=disque+dur+externe


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2017)

Tu dois pouvoir copier ta bibliothèque Photos (ou iPhoto) dans le volume du DDE > la supprimer du sous-dossier Images du compte d'utilisateur > et recréer le chemin à ce nouvel emplacement dans le logiciel.

Je n'ai pas trop d'avis sur les DDE USB (je n'utilise que des Thunderbolt).


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2017)

Hugo Bauer a dit:


> seulement j'ai vraiment besoin de ces logiciels (*Creo* et *Catia* pour ne pas trahir de secret)


C'est bien ce qui me semblait et tu peux abandonner définitivement ton projet d'installation de Windows, car ces logiciels demandent une carte graphique que tu n'as pas dans ton MBA… https://www.3ds.com/fr/support/certified-hardware/


----------



## Hugo Bauer (9 Octobre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien ce qui me semblait et tu peux abandonner définitivement ton projet d'installation de Windows, car ces logiciels demandent une carte graphique que tu n'as pas dans ton MBA… https://www.3ds.com/fr/support/certified-hardware/



Comment faire alors ? Je suis vraiment bloqué?
Creo et Catia ne pourraient même pas démarrer ou bien ces logiciels ne fonctionneraient pas bien?

Et pour le clone, cela fonctionne comment ?


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2017)

Hugo Bauer a dit:


> Comment faire alors ? Je suis vraiment bloqué?
> Creo et Catia ne pourraient même pas démarrer ou bien ces logiciels ne fonctionneraient pas bien?


Tu n'as pas de carte graphique, tu as lu la configuration demandée pour un PC ? C'est carrément une station de travail qu'il faut ! Alors, que vas-tu pouvoir faire avec ton petit MBA ?


Hugo Bauer a dit:


> Et pour le clone, cela fonctionne comment ?


Si tu veux savoir comment utiliser Carbon Copy Cloner, il y a tout ce qu'il faut sur le site éditeur… https://bombich.com/fr/kb/ccc4


----------

